# Peptides are they legal???  U.S



## Kurtly (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi there just a bit of a law question in regards to peptides are they legal for research purposes? i was going to send them too a U.S mail forwarding service and send them to my home country i check with the mail forwarding service and they said its fine as long as i declare the item as peptides on the customs declaration will this be a problem ? are they only legal if you have a prescription? the specific peptide i am talking about is melanotan ..


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Why didn't you tell them you were sending dvd's?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 4, 2014)

Check your home country's laws USA laws. It will be your country customs who seize them if they're to be seized.





Kurtly said:


> Hi there just a bit of a law question in regards to peptides are they legal for research purposes? i was going to send them too a U.S mail forwarding service and send them to my home country i check with the mail forwarding service and they said its fine as long as i declare the item as peptides on the customs declaration will this be a problem ? are they only legal if you have a prescription? the specific peptide i am talking about is melanotan ..


----------



## Kurtly (Apr 4, 2014)

[h=1]Melanotan-II, Other Peptides and the Law of &#147;Research Purposes Only&#148; Chemicals[/h]                                                                

                                                                                           			 					 						The U.S. Government&#146;s Department of Justice has recently  prosecuted conduct involving the marketing and distribution of Melanotan  I, Melanotan II, Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (&#147;CJC-1295&#148, Growth  Hormone Releasing Peptide-6 (&#147;GHRP-6&#148, GHRP-2, GHRH-RP, Myostatin  Propeptide, Mechano Growth Factor (&#147;MGF&#148 and other peptide chemicals  for &#147;Research Purposes Only.&#148;  Collins, McDonald & Gann partner and  SteroidLaw.com founder Rick Collins predicted over a decade ago that the  introduction of peptide chemicals into interstate commerce under the  guise of &#147;research chemicals&#148; could be viewed by the FDA and the  Department of Justice as a crime, and presented his cautionary views in  an online Q & A accessible here.   Is it legal to see peptides for &#147;research purposes only&#148;?  The  interview gives a solid introduction to what is meant by chemicals for  &#147;research purposes only&#148; and the laws that may apply.
 As discussed in the interview,  the criminal exposure in the marketing and distribution of peptide  chemicals for &#147;Research Purposes Only&#148; is determined by the factual  circumstances.  If the marketer is labeling or disclaiming that the  chemicals are for &#147;Research Purposes Only&#148; but objective facts suggest  that the labels or disclaimers are bogus and that the _real _intent  is to sell the peptides to bodybuilders or other consumers for personal  use such as tanning or building muscle, then the FDA and Department of  Justice view it as a fraud.
 Of course, this is a very different kind of &#147;fraud&#148; than what we  might typically think of.  In traditional frauds, somebody is swindled  and suffers a loss.  A little old lady may lose her pension having  purchased real property that doesn&#146;t exist, or a consumer may be fooled  into thinking the product he bought is authentic when it&#146;s fake and  worthless.  However, in peptide cases, the buyer is not deceived at all  but rather is getting _precisely_ what he or she wanted.  The  &#147;fraud&#148; is upon the FDA, which is tasked with overseeing the approval of  drugs.  False &#147;research purposes only&#148; disclaimers &#147;defraud&#148; the FDA  out of its regulatory authority.  While it may be a feeble fraud in some  cases, in that blatant marketing in bodybuilding forums and magazines  arguably makes the true intent readily apparent to anyone, the  Department of Justice sees it as a fraud nonetheless and may bring  charges including mail fraud and introduction of misbranded drugs into  interstate commerce with the intent to defraud and mislead.
 Most criminal lawyers or FDA lawyers are totally unfamiliar with this  topic and may provide gravely incorrect advice.  Some have assisted  clients in setting up businesses to sell peptides for &#147;research purposes  only&#148; only to see those clients later indicted.  At the law firm of  Collins, McDonald and Gann, peptide matters are handled solely by the  criminal defense division.  Our firm&#146;s success in defending these cases  in federal criminal courts has been outstanding.  While past results can  never guarantee future outcomes, firm partner Rick Collins has  successfully litigated a variety of issues involving the marketing and  distribution of Melanotan I, Melanotan II, Growth Hormone Releasing  Hormone (&#147;CJC-1295&#148, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide-6 (&#147;GHRP-6&#148,  GHRP-2, GHRH-RP, Myostatin Propeptide, Mechano Growth Factor (&#147;MGF&#148 and  other peptide chemicals with excellent results, including whether  conduct regarding certain of these peptides involves a conscious and  reckless risk of serious bodily injury or death.
 Recently, more people are being arrested for selling peptides for  &#147;research purposes only&#148; and prosecuted for selling &#147;research  chemicals.&#148; If you have been investigated or are charged with unlawfully  marketing or distributing Melanotan I, Melanotan II, Growth Hormone  Releasing Hormone (&#147;CJC-1295&#148, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide-6  (&#147;GHRP-6&#148, GHRP-2, GHRH-RP, Myostatin Propeptide, Mechano Growth Factor  (&#147;MGF&#148 or any other peptide chemicals or any other prescription drug  active ingredients for &#147;Research Purposes Only,&#148; call the lawyers at  Collins, McDonald & Gann at 516-294-0300 for a free consultation on  what defenses are available to you and how we might help.

http://www.steroidlaw.com/2013/12/m...-the-law-of-research-purposes-only-chemicals/


----------



## Kurtly (Apr 4, 2014)

http://www.steroidlaw.com/2013/12/m...-the-law-of-research-purposes-only-chemicals/

[h=1]Melanotan-II, Other Peptides and the Law of &#147;Research Purposes Only&#148; Chemicals[/h]                                                                

                                                                                           			 					 						The U.S. Government&#146;s Department of Justice has recently  prosecuted conduct involving the marketing and distribution of Melanotan  I, Melanotan II, Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (&#147;CJC-1295&#148, Growth  Hormone Releasing Peptide-6 (&#147;GHRP-6&#148, GHRP-2, GHRH-RP, Myostatin  Propeptide, Mechano Growth Factor (&#147;MGF&#148 and other peptide chemicals  for &#147;Research Purposes Only.&#148;  Collins, McDonald & Gann partner and  SteroidLaw.com founder Rick Collins predicted over a decade ago that the  introduction of peptide chemicals into interstate commerce under the  guise of &#147;research chemicals&#148; could be viewed by the FDA and the  Department of Justice as a crime, and presented his cautionary views in  an online Q & A accessible here.   Is it legal to see peptides for &#147;research purposes only&#148;?  The  interview gives a solid introduction to what is meant by chemicals for  &#147;research purposes only&#148; and the laws that may apply.
 As discussed in the interview,  the criminal exposure in the marketing and distribution of peptide  chemicals for &#147;Research Purposes Only&#148; is determined by the factual  circumstances.  If the marketer is labeling or disclaiming that the  chemicals are for &#147;Research Purposes Only&#148; but objective facts suggest  that the labels or disclaimers are bogus and that the _real _intent  is to sell the peptides to bodybuilders or other consumers for personal  use such as tanning or building muscle, then the FDA and Department of  Justice view it as a fraud.
 Of course, this is a very different kind of &#147;fraud&#148; than what we  might typically think of.  In traditional frauds, somebody is swindled  and suffers a loss.  A little old lady may lose her pension having  purchased real property that doesn&#146;t exist, or a consumer may be fooled  into thinking the product he bought is authentic when it&#146;s fake and  worthless.  However, in peptide cases, the buyer is not deceived at all  but rather is getting _precisely_ what he or she wanted.  The  &#147;fraud&#148; is upon the FDA, which is tasked with overseeing the approval of  drugs.  False &#147;research purposes only&#148; disclaimers &#147;defraud&#148; the FDA  out of its regulatory authority.  While it may be a feeble fraud in some  cases, in that blatant marketing in bodybuilding forums and magazines  arguably makes the true intent readily apparent to anyone, the  Department of Justice sees it as a fraud nonetheless and may bring  charges including mail fraud and introduction of misbranded drugs into  interstate commerce with the intent to defraud and mislead.
 Most criminal lawyers or FDA lawyers are totally unfamiliar with this  topic and may provide gravely incorrect advice.  Some have assisted  clients in setting up businesses to sell peptides for &#147;research purposes  only&#148; only to see those clients later indicted.  At the law firm of  Collins, McDonald and Gann, peptide matters are handled solely by the  criminal defense division.  Our firm&#146;s success in defending these cases  in federal criminal courts has been outstanding.  While past results can  never guarantee future outcomes, firm partner Rick Collins has  successfully litigated a variety of issues involving the marketing and  distribution of Melanotan I, Melanotan II, Growth Hormone Releasing  Hormone (&#147;CJC-1295&#148, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide-6 (&#147;GHRP-6&#148,  GHRP-2, GHRH-RP, Myostatin Propeptide, Mechano Growth Factor (&#147;MGF&#148 and  other peptide chemicals with excellent results, including whether  conduct regarding certain of these peptides involves a conscious and  reckless risk of serious bodily injury or death.
 Recently, more people are being arrested for selling peptides for  &#147;research purposes only&#148; and prosecuted for selling &#147;research  chemicals.&#148; If you have been investigated or are charged with unlawfully  marketing or distributing Melanotan I, Melanotan II, Growth Hormone  Releasing Hormone (&#147;CJC-1295&#148, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide-6  (&#147;GHRP-6&#148, GHRP-2, GHRH-RP, Myostatin Propeptide, Mechano Growth Factor  (&#147;MGF&#148 or any other peptide chemicals or any other prescription drug  active ingredients for &#147;Research Purposes Only,&#148; call the lawyers at  Collins, McDonald & Gann at 516-294-0300 for a free consultation on  what defenses are available to you and how we might help.


----------



## Kurtly (Apr 4, 2014)

so it looks like this is a bad idea for me to send melanotan to a USA postal forwarding service


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 4, 2014)

Didn't Sylvester Stallone get caught up at Australian customs over some gh? I can't keep up with all the laws these days. I believe l-carnitine is illegal in Canada. In America, what isn't illegal these days? Lol


----------



## Kurtly (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes he did as you said this was for ghrp. I order melanotan and it gets through Aussie customs no problem I am just worried about getting sent to a u.s mail forwarding service these might hand it to the cops if it's illegal in the states


----------



## Visions (May 30, 2014)

Don't do it... order domestic when home


----------

